# Nuggets little nugglets



## Sowa (Jan 24, 2015)

Here is a picture of 3 of Nuggets babies on day 2. She has 11. I'm looking to order a bin for them so they can have bedding since Nugget keeps putting them under the fleece.


----------



## Sowa (Jan 24, 2015)

Here is another photo


----------



## Sowa (Jan 24, 2015)

Not sure if anyone is looking or not but here is a couple more pictures from today. They are 6 days old now and changed a lot in the last day.


----------



## ChipperJo (Jul 14, 2016)

If you are looking to adopt them out, I'd be glad to take them! I'm located in VA, but willing to go to WV, MD to get babies.


----------



## Sowa (Jan 24, 2015)

They will be going up for adoption but I am in Canada.


----------



## Heyyouguys (Jun 19, 2016)

Sowa said:


> Not sure if anyone is looking or not but here is a couple more pictures from today. They are 6 days old now and changed a lot in the last day.


Oh they're so cute  so many of them though! When I got my boys, I thought the woman knew what she was doing but when I got there she hadn't separated the males from females and she tried to give me two females! Having done my research I realised that they would have most probably been pregnant and as a first time rat owner, ending up with up to 30 rats would have been an awful situation for me. Glad your litter is healthy


----------



## Sowa (Jan 24, 2015)

Yeah mine will be seperated when old enough


----------



## Lucozade126 (Jul 31, 2016)

So cute 😊


----------



## giggles97 (Jun 12, 2016)

adorable


----------



## Sowa (Jan 24, 2015)

Here is an update they are 2 weeks old 









10 boys 1 girl. I'm keeping the girl


----------

